# Monster Cat



## Lghtning4u (Jun 15, 2009)

School girl angler nets world record catch that's twice her size and weighs 193 lbs. :headknock

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ts-9ft-long-weighs-14stone.html#ixzz0LQtDKAru


----------



## Corey270 (May 18, 2009)

That looks like one of those whales catfish....those things get massive


----------



## djdiggydiggy (Nov 14, 2008)

Definitely looks like one of those "wels" catfish!!!


----------



## JDS (Jul 14, 2004)

I was just going to post the same story, cool that she released it after photos.


----------



## Mr. Whiskers (Jul 15, 2008)

wow.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

djdiggydiggy said:


> Definitely looks like one of those "wels" catfish!!!


Did you see that episode of River Monsters?


----------



## calixtog (May 24, 2006)

Fish won't count as a record. Second picture shows that an adult (her dad?) is helping with the rod. Any second set of hands that touches the rod during the fight immediately disqualifies the record.

Helluva fish, though. Those wels are real beasts.

Cg


----------

